# [people who graduated] Did you learn anything in high school.



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

I feel like i got nothing from high school, literally nothing. I can probably remember some random facts and stuff and can probably do algebra 1 & 2 easily but wtf, it just feels like a huge ****ing waste of time. 

They could have taught me how to get a job, or how to make a resume. Or some useful skill that could make me money. I don't even know how income taxes work, man thank god for the interwebz.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I learned nothing, but I got laid in highschool so I don't care lol.

Oh yea I learned how to do taxes and invest in stocks in econ class. that was it.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I agree. In fact I think I just told someone that I didn't feel like I learned anything of value in high school...

If they could have taught social skills, or the reality of adulthood, job skills, economics... ANYTHING. Anything at all that would have been useful would have been nice.

I learned more from my extracurricular than I did in high school proper.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

The only helpful thing you will learn in high school is algebra. Anything besides that is pointless and will not help you at all with adult life. (I find it seriously depressing how we aren't taught how to pay taxes. Like what??!?! What the **** is that?!)

The education system in this country needs serious reform.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

I learned that I'm not that intelligent. My final grades were just disappointing.


----------



## PunkGirl01 (Aug 9, 2015)

I graduated. Took applied math classes, took a resume building class, and a ton of computer classes. I HATED the English classes, but thanks to them I can write a mean paragraph when I need to. 

I also learned that I don't fit in. I didn't have a group. Unless they were the little kids after my Digimon and Pokemon cards (i was 16-17). I would take my free class (a study hall type thing) in the gym at the top of the bleachers shaking the living bejeezus out of my 2nd gen digivice to level up my digimon and evolve it. I didn't have a group. The only boyfriend who wanted me was a guy who was in a different school district who has a crush on my friend (who was only my friend because we'd been friends since kindergarten). And all he wanted was sex. 
I learned that I loved action figures and video games and other such things, not makeup and clothes. I learned that in order to belong, you had to have something in common with someone. I got ridiculed on the bus several times by kids younger than myself, and even those in my age group. 
I learned that I didn't fit in.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

yes. Is it useful in my day to day life? Not really. But I needed to learn it to learn harder stuff in post-secondary (which also may be pointless). 

The math courses were probably the most useful. I wish they taught more life skills, such as those mentioned in the OP.


----------



## HannahG (Aug 31, 2010)

I did learn a lot, but mostly the following:

*Teachers will not back you up even if prove your project teammates are doing *nothing*. You have to carry them and they will get the same A you do, even though you do all the work. Seriously, this happened to me in University too.

*When asking for help from teachers, you will only get help if they like you. Otherwise, S.O.L.

*A basic understanding of each class. I was a good student so I could remember a lot of what I learned. (though by now I've forgotten most of it & it doesn't impact my life whatsoever). if I were an architect and forgot math, then I'd be in trouble though lol.

*Whatever I thought I learned in high school wasn't enough. People in University from other provinces seemed to have read 3 times the books I did & learned about 10 times as much as we did in school.

*Guidance counsellors just sit there and tell you everything you're bad at. When you ask for their help, they do not help.

*I learned years after graduating that I shouldn't have let my parents & guidance counsellor convince me I could only be good at what they recommended. Yes I was a tad gullible so I believed them when they tried to advise me on career choices. That blew up in my face.


----------



## anthropy (Sep 5, 2014)

didnt graduate, and when i was there i didnt pay attention.
id rather learn things i want to learn or that are relevant to me on my own terms.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I learnt how to learn (kinda suckily, but you'll have that), how to push myself to do the things I needed to do, and about my interests, disinterests and limitations.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Tbh I didn't take much from high school and felt I was starting from scratch at uni.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I actually learned quite a bit in high school. Even my senior year which I took online.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

2Milk said:


> I feel like i got nothing from high school, literally nothing. I can probably remember some random facts and stuff and can probably do algebra 1 & 2 easily but wtf, it just feels like a huge ****ing waste of time.


I think it depends alot on the subjects you choose.



2Milk said:


> They could have taught me how to get a job, or how to make a resume. Or some useful skill that could make me money.


Many schools have career guidance. But even then a employment specialist that deals with disabilities is best in my opinion.



2Milk said:


> I don't even know how income taxes work, man thank god for the interwebz.


You go to your local tax office. They can explain what the different taxes are, what the sections on the forms relate to, etc.


----------



## findyourself (Aug 8, 2012)

2Milk said:


> I feel like i got nothing from high school, literally nothing. I can probably remember some random facts and stuff and can probably do algebra 1 & 2 easily but wtf, it just feels like a huge ****ing waste of time.
> 
> They could have taught me how to get a job, or how to make a resume. Or some useful skill that could make me money. I don't even know how income taxes work, man thank god for the interwebz.


I learned absolutely nothing. And I never got an A. I was always an F student. School is a waste of time and money. The educational system is a LIE and I'll say that straight to their face since I really don't have much to lose. **** them up their *** with they're "social" requirements and teamwork. Anti religious racist and *** loving people.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I learned and I still remember many things but we have awful university acceptance exam systems so it's only about "how to memorize everything you've learned for your 12 years of education all of sudden in one year".
(You should memorize EVERYTHING, they ask detailed questions even from middle school. Also I chose maths and science but I had to have detailed literature, history, geography lessons and exams in school which affects my university acceptance exams. Though it's very complicated, many students have very little idea about this system)


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

that people are sheep and will pick on the isolated


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Same, i literally didn't learn anything. Like, 99,99999% of things i have learnt as a teenager has been things that i have read online. The internet has taught me more than school would've ever done. Everything from politics to languages to dog breeds, lol. It's all the internet. School was a waste of time. I got sh*t grades thanks to my anxiety. I never even had a chance to show any tiny bit of potential i may have had due to my anxiety. Cheers for wasting 13 years of my life. Could've just given me a computer in 2002 and left me to learn things by myself.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

iCod said:


> The only helpful thing you will learn in high school is algebra. Anything besides that is pointless and will not help you at all with adult life. (I find it seriously depressing how we aren't taught how to pay taxes. Like what??!?! What the **** is that?!)
> 
> The education system in this country needs serious reform.


I've never had to use algebra in my life and probably never will.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

my high school years were full of chronic depression and constant woe, they still are


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

Funny you brought this up. Has anyone seen this video?
It's called "Don't Stay in School"... you should watch it if you haven't. Lol


----------



## gumballhead (Jun 8, 2011)

Not really. I really can't think of one thing I learned in any of my years at school, (not just high school), that has stuck with me. To be honest, and I've said this before, but I spent 12 years in school to end up doing a job a child could handle competently. No intelligence required.


----------



## pentaquark (Aug 20, 2015)

High school was a bunch of missed opportunities. I can think of seven girls who were clearly interested in me, one who actually grabbed me to drag me away for a kiss or something and I did absolutely nothing. Academics wise, high school is too easy to learn anything of note.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

1.) It gave me a solid work ethic.
2.) It gave me a couple really good friends.
3.) It taught me that with my anxiety I probably won't go anywhere in life.
4.) It taught me that people just don't really like me, that I'm boring/weird/awkward/too shy/unathletic/unpopular.
5.) Yes, did learn a lot of academics that I still remember, though don't use much.


----------

